# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [MySQL] 'est diffrent de' [Dbutant(e)]

## Nibor

Je sais que c'est une bte question, mais je n'ai pu trouver la rponse nulpart...

Comment dire 'est diffrent de' ( != en php) dans mySQL

merci

----------


## Taum

Salut,

Comme en PHP, on utilise !=  :;): 

cf. http://sql.developpez.com/sqlaz/select/#L3.1

----------


## coca25

> Je sais que c'est une bte question, mais je n'ai pu trouver la rponse nulpart...
> 
> Comment dire 'est diffrent de' ( != en php) dans mySQL
> 
> merci


nulle part???

une simple recherche:
http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&q=...cherche+Google

ou le manuel
http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/...operators.html

----------


## Nibor

merci d'avoir rpondu

mais mon problme n'est toujours pas rsolu. J'avais dj essay != , mais alors il me donnait l'erreur suivante:



```
Erreur de syntaxe près de 'WHERE Pseudo != 'Robin'' à la ligne 1
```

c'est pourquoi je me disait que ca devait tre un truc avec le !=...

Mon code est:



```

```

Je ne trouve pas ma faute  ::cry::

----------


## julp

La clause WHERE se place avant ORDER. Intervertissez donc les deux.


Julp.

----------


## Nibor

ok merci!!

----------

